# H: IG SM/BT GK W: Paypal TK Daemons warmachine



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all, summer time and I have plenty of free time on my hands. So it's time for some new armies I guess. For my wants aslong as it's not painted horribly I'll take it, I can also offer pictures of anything needed.

Here's what I have:

Imperial guard -

A mostly on the sprue battleforce -
It's had one heavy weapon team, built, painted and based plus converted
along with 1 melta gunner.
The rest is on sprue minus a few bits and other stuff.
command sprue has been primed black that's all.

Spacemarines / Black Templars -

20 Tactical marines - 
12 or so of them painted in black templar colours with BT bitz
the rest primed black mostly bolters mixed in with a flamer, a plasma and a rocket launcher

20 scouts -
12 or so of them painted in black templar colours
the rest mosty primed black, some metal mostly bp and ccw.

3 landspeeders -
All 3 painted with BT bitz
2 with just heavy bolters
1 with assault cannon and heavy bolters

1 chaplian -
Painted with jumpack and minor conversions.

1 Librarian - 
Stripped

Grey Knights -

5 terminators -
2 primed black
3 falcions, 1 blade and flamer, last banner.

1 unbuilt in box strike squad

1 built strike squad -
a few primed
3 halbards, one hammer, one sword.

More too come.


My wants are simple:

Protectorate of menoth!

Paypal

Tomb kings:

Anything really

Daemons:

Anything aswell 
40k please

I'm based England, London. If you buy you pay P&P, just make an offer money wise happy to do trades though.


----------

